
Apple Should Buy Tesla - evo_9
https://www.investopedia.com/news/apple-should-buy-tesla-ross-gerber/
======
na85
... Because we need cars that artificially perform worse whenever Apple wants
us to buy the new model every two years?

~~~
skrowl
No silly. We need cars that have an artificially locked down ecosystem walled
garden!

Just kidding, what we really need is for a company that won't admit they're
driving a product into the ground to take over for an actually innovative
company.

I have to believe Steve Jobs rolls in his grave with many of the terrible
decisions that Tim Cook makes.

